# New Holland BR 730



## MrJustinJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I just bought a New Holland BR 730, 4x4 baler- I have been running an old New Holland 851, behind a John Deere 3010. The 851 made the 3010 work too hard, so I decided to go smaller (and newer!)...just wondering what you all think of the baler- (too late though, I bought it already)
It's going to take some getting used to; anything I should watch for?


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not ued one but there used to be two locally that have been traded off, both to 4x5 net wrap balers. The 730 uses springs only, no hyd, on the belts, here they would not make the roll tight enough to shed rain for outside storage. I have the same problem with my Hesston 5530. Simple solution store in barn or under a tarp.

The one problem that I am aware of is the SLEDGE. Check it for wear every 100 rolls !!! If you find any wear spots pull it out, build it up(weld) then hard surface the wear spot. If the sledge gets to thin and breaks you will having to dig deep in your pockets, several hundred dollars. I helped change one sledge that broke,not easy or fun and built up one that had a lot of wear.

The 730 does make a real nice 600lb roll of bermuda grass hay, it is easy to run with a 60hp tractor, with a good widrow you should average 25plus roll per hour. Have not heard of any other problems at all with them other than the sledge. Several 740's locally have also had this problem

scrapiron


----------

